# Buspar + Melatonin study



## Chuwey (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone tried this combo? Buspirone is easy to get a script for and Melatonin-SR I think is OTC. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22998742
It looks like someone's already onto this and in the process of combining it into one drug so they can patent it (I think they already have), get it FDA approved, and make $$ of it.
http://www.xconomy.com/san-diego/20...aps-out-next-steps-for-novel-depression-drug/
But what stops anyone from just replicating the study right now?


----------



## jacim (Sep 27, 2012)

I was just researching this combo (Buspar & Melatonin) when I came across this thread. I already have been taking Buspar for a few years, more because I think it helps with the SSE's of the Lexapro 15mg that I take than for it's supposed anxiolytic properties. It's pretty worthless in that regards. I'm always looking for ways to boost the effects of my med regimen (also take Klonopin prn), and came across several articles on this combo. So I thought I would give it a try. I've added melatonin 3 mg nightly, which is when I take the Buspar. I've done this for a couple weeks and I have to say I was skeptical the first few days to a week. I woke up anxious and agitated, had to rely on Klonopin more. But for the last week something has definitely happened. I must say I have felt better than I have in years. I've not had to take a benzo for a few days, and I have more energy. Usually anything I've tried as an add on for motivation/energy exacerbates my anxiety. I have a doc appt. next week and will discuss it with him. My concern is long term effects of daily use as Melatonin is a hormone. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's actually doing something and I'm not just experiencing a placebo effect.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I took melatonin every night for sleep while on buspar, and it still did nothing. Buspar was pretty useless. It had an initial 'high' feeling when I started it but that disappeared and it was as useless as everyone says.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

My psych told me Buspirone is supposed to boost the effects of Effexor. I read a review from someone online that mentioned the same thing.


----------



## Randiskanderer (Jun 1, 2017)

*Any trial runs since 2013?*

Hello,

I see that this is an old thread, but I'm very interested in this buspirone melatonin combination that some of you have thought about. Has anyone done a significant trial run? What were the results?

From what I've seen, the research looks very promising, but there hasn't been any new information or studies on the combination for a few years.

Best,

R


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

haven't tried them together, but both on their own were useless for me...


----------

